# Custom Blanket Processing



## lmaclay (Nov 6, 2011)

Does anyone know of a mill in that will process wool into blankets? Currently I have a small flock of sheep and have had wool processed into yarn, but I haven't found anyone who processes into blankets. I want to use all of my own wool as well, I know Macauslands does processing, if you want all your own you have to send enough for 200 blankets. Thanks for the help.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Custom Woolen Mills in Alberta does!

eta link.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Bemidji Woolen Mills used to. That's in Bemidji, Minnesota. http://www.bemidjiwoolenmills.com/


----------



## lmaclay (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the links, I think I may try the one in Alberta, and get some socks made as well. If anyone else knows of any please feel free to share.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I always see ads in the back of Sheep! magazine. I don't have any here right now though to tell you who does it. :shrug:


----------

